# UFC 107 Penn VS Sanchez



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_December 12, 2009
FedExForum
Memphis, Tennessee_

*Main Card*
*Lightweight Championship bout: BJ Penn (c) vs. Diego Sanchez
Heavyweight bout: Frank Mir vs. Cheick Kongo
Welterweight bout: Jon Fitch vs. Mike Pierce
Lightweight bout: Kenny Florian vs. Clay Guida
Heavyweight bout: Paul Buentello vs. Stefan Struve*
Preliminary Card
*Middleweight bout: Alan Belcher vs. Wilson Gouveia
Lightweight bout: Matt Wiman vs. Shane Nelson
Welterweight bout: Johny Hendricks vs. Ricardo Funch
Middleweight bout: Rousimar Palhares vs. Lucio Linhares
Welterweight bout: DaMarques Johnson vs. Edgar Garcia
Welterweight bout: Kevin Burns vs. TJ Grant*​


----------



## thomasstuart (Nov 21, 2009)

Is that card for real?
UFC 107 Penn VS Sanchez as the main event?
No decent co-main event either?
Sean Shrek in the preliminaries?
3rd out of 4 UFC events without a title fight?
This almost looks like a UFN card.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

thomasstuart said:


> Is that card for real?
> UFC 107 Penn VS Sanchez as the main event?
> No decent co-main event either?
> Sean Shrek in the preliminaries?
> ...


Troll?

I'm excited for this event. Buentello against Todd Duffee would have been so much better but oh well, at least we get to see if Stefan Struve can step up. (For the record, I think he gets knocked out.)

Hopefully Kenny Florian vs. Clay Guida is an absolute war.


----------



## jcc78 (Nov 16, 2009)

I hope kenny wins so bad...I don't really like kenny but guidia is a boring ass lay and prayer and I never want them to win.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_This Card looks really awesome! 

I hope BJ, MIR, KENNY, Belcher and Fitch take it down. I really don't wanna see any suprises this time^^_


----------



## zambo93 (Jul 25, 2009)

Can't wait for this event card looks madd and am hoping that sanchez will be crowned new Lightwegith champ


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I can't believe I just read that Guida is boring...wtf is going on?!?!

Also, why is Belcher v Gouveia not on the main card in place of Buentello? There is a reason that guy wasn't re-signed to the UFC a long time ago. He may win, but that fight should be relegated to the prelims


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Also, why is Belcher v Gouveia not on the main card in place of Buentello? There is a reason that guy wasn't re-signed to the UFC a long time ago. He may win, but that fight should be relegated to the prelims


They probably want some bigger names on the free TV.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Meh not real excited for anything other than the main event. Co main event is OK too I guess, but the rest are a bunch of fallen contenders and noobs. Probably watch it the next day on the internet.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

there are 5 fights that i care for, 1 in the prelim and the first 4 on the main card.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Is that card for real?
UFC 107 Penn VS Sanchez as the main event?
No decent co-main event either?
Sean Shrek in the preliminaries?
3rd out of 4 UFC events without a title fight?
This almost looks like a UFN card.[/QUOTE]

seriosuly.... mir and kongo isnt good enough for u?? bj pen and sanchez isnt a good enought main event seriosuly GTFO


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Sanchez wins the fight, i like both fighters however i feel in my loins nightmare takes this one.


----------



## swift7 (Oct 29, 2009)

Grotty said:


> Sanchez wins the fight, i like both fighters however i feel in my loins nightmare takes this one.


i couldnt agree more with u he has all the tools to take it to bj cant wait for this fight


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

thomasstuart said:


> Is that card for real?
> UFC 107 Penn VS Sanchez as the main event?
> No decent co-main event either?
> Sean Shrek in the preliminaries?
> ...


Is that a joke? This could be one of the best cards of the year. I think that Struve is on the main card over Belcher for some exposure to the average and European fans. We get to see if Mir is actually as good as he says he is and the Fitch/Pierce, Guida/KenFlo fights should be good.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

Lightweight Championship bout: BJ Penn (c) vs. *Diego Sanchez*
Heavyweight bout: Frank Mir vs. *Cheick Kongo*
Welterweight bout: *Jon Fitch* vs. Mike Pierce
Lightweight bout: Kenny Florian vs. *Clay Guida*
Heavyweight bout: *Paul Buentello* vs. Stefan Struve
Preliminary Card
Middleweight bout: *Alan Belcher* vs. Wilson Gouveia
Lightweight bout: *Matt Wiman* vs. Shane Nelson
Welterweight bout: *Johny Hendricks* vs. Ricardo Funch
Middleweight bout: *Rousimar Palhares* vs. Lucio Linhares
Welterweight bout: *DaMarques Johnson* vs. Edgar Garcia
Welterweight bout: *Kevin Burns* vs. TJ Grant


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Alan Belcher is fighting Gouveia?!?! Wow. I missed that completely. Awesome!


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

thomasstuart said:


> Is that card for real?
> UFC 107 Penn VS Sanchez as the main event?
> No decent co-main event either?
> Sean Shrek in the preliminaries?
> ...


Hey man last time I checked BJ Penn was the lightweight champ, Maybe you should try reading next time?

Hell, im just as excited for this card as I was for 104 which was sick


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd bet my life Penn's going to win! Diego is good but in all honesty think Penn is better than Diego in all areas. Only thing Diego has which is better is cardio, and I highly doubt it'll be enough to derail the champ, especially at 155.

And on a side note, think my avatar is pretty bitch'n


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> And on a side note, think my avatar is pretty bitch'n


It's not bad. It could be better if you were on the same train of thought as me and swift7.


----------



## The Diesel (Dec 12, 2006)

Kinda off topic but there is a fight right now on Spike, Sanchez vs. Guida. Is this a recent right?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The Diesel said:


> Kinda off topic but there is a fight right now on Spike, Sanchez vs. Guida. Is this a recent right?


That was Sanchez's last fight, was 6 months ago at the last Ultimate Fighter finale, and helluva fight watch it if you didn't already.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I can't believe I just read that Guida is boring...wtf is going on?!?!


Your going to hear it again. Clay Guida sucks. I hate watching him fight. I also dont care for FenFlo so this fight is when ill go get a drink and mingle in Hooters.



JonCR96Z said:


> It's not bad. It could be better if you were on the same train of thought as me and swift7.


On a side note. I think my avatar is bitchin also.


Oh yeah, edit. Sanchez takes this one I hope. Dude is relentless, like a latino Urijah Faber


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Whitehorizon said:


> Your going to hear it again. Clay Guida sucks. I hate watching him fight. I also dont care for FenFlo so this fight is when ill go get a drink and mingle in Hooters.
> 
> 
> On a side note. I think my avatar is bitchin also.
> ...


becarefull when u say guidas broing all my neg reps since i became a member have been form guida fans 

anyways less then a week left for this card i have a feeling this is gonna b a memorable card:thumbsup:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm itching for the vbookie to get put up for 107 already. 

Putting it all down on BJ and Fitch.


----------



## graciehunter (Dec 7, 2009)

I think Penn vs Sanchez is going to be an explosive fight!

Sanchez with his crazy morale boosting techinques will definitely bring it and BJ has crazy skills...but I still think Bj will win. Diego just doesn't standout as champion material.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Lightweight Championship bout: BJ Penn (c) vs. *Diego Sanchez
*Heavyweight bout: *Frank Mir *vs. Cheick Kongo
Welterweight bout: *Jon Fitch *vs. Mike Pierce
Lightweight bout: *Kenny Florian* vs. Clay Guida
Heavyweight bout: Paul Buentello vs. *Stefan Struve*

Preliminary Card
Middleweight bout: Alan Belcher vs. *Wilson Gouveia*
Lightweight bout: Matt Wiman vs. *Shane Nelson*
Welterweight bout: Johny Hendricks vs. *Ricardo Funch*
Middleweight bout: Rousimar Palhares vs. *Lucio Linhares*
Welterweight bout: *DaMarques Johnson* vs. Edgar Garcia
Welterweight bout: Kevin Burns vs. *TJ Grant*


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Here are my picks.

Lightweight Championship bout: *BJ Penn* (c) vs. Diego Sanchez
Heavyweight bout: *Frank Mir* vs. Cheick Kongo
Welterweight bout: *Jon Fitch* vs. Mike Pierce
Lightweight bout: *Kenny Florian* vs. Clay Guida
Heavyweight bout: *Paul Buentello* vs. Stefan Struve

Preliminary Card
Middleweight bout: *Alan Belcher* vs. Wilson Gouveia
Lightweight bout: *Matt Wiman* vs. Shane Nelson
Welterweight bout: *Johny Hendricks* vs. Ricardo Funch
Middleweight bout: *Rousimar Palhares* vs. Lucio Linhares
Welterweight bout: *DaMarques Johnson* vs. Edgar Garcia
Welterweight bout: Kevin Burns vs. *TJ Grant*


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 20, 2009)

I dont think Sanchez is LWC material yet, hes always been one of my fav fighters but as you see in the kos fight he likes to build himself up to be more than what he is, no way am I saying he isn't an awesome fighter but I don't think he's much better than BJ if any better.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see those fights. I hope Bj is ok to go he looked kind of sick in his videos on his website.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Probably just spent too long on Beale Street. :thumb02:


----------



## PunchYourNuts (Nov 12, 2009)

great card IMO. I think (hope) BJ takes it. I'd say the odds are Penn 60% Sanchez 40%


----------



## graciehunter (Dec 7, 2009)

i think diego is an absolute warrior but Bj has killer skills.


----------



## Drowning Donkey (Dec 11, 2009)

I think this will be a great fight. Although I´ve never really liked Diego, I really enjoy his fights. When interviewed he always makes me feel a little uncomfortable and seems a bit too silly for me to enjoy. But the kid can fight and always puts on a show.

That being said I think BJ is a beast at 155 and I can see him taking this. 

Hoping for a great night.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Really like this card but wished they would have put Gouveia vs Belcher instead of Struve vs Buentello on the main card Guida vs KenFlo is gonna be a war as well as Penn vs Sanchez I think Penn/Sanchez will probably be the best main event we get this year.Kongo vs Mir will be a good fight and now way its going the distance.Really just cant wait for Penn vs Sanchez.


----------



## kieranm (Oct 28, 2009)

*ufc 107 = amazing so far may be spoiers*

2 fights both good scraps struve and buentello and guida and kenflo were both unreal so far


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

and yet you heard people boo. the type of fans MMA has is amazing.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Kenflo aka Superflo RULES!


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I thought this was a great card and there were some really good, entertaining fights. UFC 107 is a good way for the promotion to end 2009. This card was twice as good as 106 and unfortunately much better than what 108 is going to be as well.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Quite entertaining indeed...


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Spec0688 said:


> and yet you heard people boo. the type of fans MMA has is amazing.


My theory on the booing during the Buentello/Struve fight is that they were booing for two reasons: 

a) not familiar with Struve and Buentello is more popular; so they booed because they were cheering for Buentello in a way.

b) because Buentello is American and Struve isn't. SO they were booing the non-American in the south. 

It wasn't the same booing as usual because they weren't booing when the action went to the ground. It was mainly when Struve was doing something good.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Some people probably realize this, but for those who don't, you can get the official editorial photos from UFCs by going to http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/ufc107_photos/

just edit the address to whatever ppv # you want photos from, if you want HQ photos for sigs or avys.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome event overall I thought. Am now a fan of BJ Penn after disliking him for quite a while. He was far less arrogant in the pre fight build up, didn't talk any trash and then was humble in victory, and he's one hell of a fighter. Best 155lber in the world easy, there's certainly no-one in the UFC worth fighting anymore really, same situation as GSP and Anderson Silva are in now, taking rematches or fighters new to the company. I certainly don't see Gray Maynard, Tyson Griffin or Frankie Edgar challenging him. Aoki and Alvarez would be good fights though.

Frank Mir looked awesome. He's packed on the extra 20lbs very intelligently and looks genuinely massive now. He claimed in the build up he'd outbox Cheick Kongo and he proved it. He talks alot of trash, but I still like the guy alot, a very intelligent fighter who, like BJ is starting to realise that talent alone doesn't lead to greatness, you need to put the work in. If Frank Mir gets another win under his belt, against a top contender then he'd definitely deserve another shot at Lesnar. I'm quite excited about the HW division now, got some real talent building. Lesnar, Nog, Carwin, Velasquez, JDS, Mir and Kimbo......

K-Flo looked impressive also. He did look a little tentative in the 1st round, but once he got going he dominated Guida. I do like Clay Guida, he puts on a great fight but he's not a top contender in the division, and never will be, but I'm more than happy to see him on the main card if he keeps putting on exciting fights and continues to leave it all in the Octagon.

Gotta give props to DaMarques Johnson as well. Still think he's a douche, but man that was a good performance. Edgar Garcia's no mug, he deserved a decision over Brad Blackburn, but DaMarques outworked him on the ground. He really must have put the work in since the TUF Finale where he was dominated by James Wilks. His stand-up looked alot crisper and the Triangle choke to finish the fight was locked in fast. The way he set it up with the up kick was beautiful as well, awesome job by DaMarques! Was a really good fight.

Just a shame this event is followed by an event headlined by what is at best a Co-Main Event in Rashad-Silva. I'm sure it'll be an entertaining event though, any card featuring a fight between Paul Daley and Dustin Hazelett is going to be worth watching; that's going to be a seriously good fight. If Semtex keeps it standing then Hazelett's going to sleep, if Hazelett gets it to the ground then it's hard luck Semtex, his ground skills will not be able to cope with McLovin's sick submissions.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...A few final thoughts of 107...*

...Watching the skyscraper was impressive. I thought Paul would get inside and put him on ice. Not the case. Stephan impressed me for only being 21. His body triangle on Paul's back was wicked. His legkicks were good & he has a pretty good chin. Stephan used his 83 inch reach to it's fullest...
...Kenny's infamous elbows turned Guida into a look-alike car accident. That 1 elbow sliced Clay to the skull. If he didn't have all that hair absorbing some of the blood, it would have been a stoppage. Kenny's punch on the button was great! Impressive win for Ken-flo.
...Mir was awesome! 1 big overhand left dropped Kongo like a sack of potatos. In a blink Mir sank in the choke. Mir is the best he's ever been. All I can say to that it WOW!
...And finally, B.J. blew me away once more. His boxing and amazing takedown defense was amazing as usual. The headkick B.J threw was NASTY. The second most brutal head gash I have ever seen. (1st being the one Vitor put on Marvin Eastman) Penn is at the pound for pound level. Which is a notch higher than the best fighters, like Anderson, GSP, & Fedor. B.J. proved once again why is the most dominant LW ever...Good night of fights...:thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Danm2501 said:


> Awesome event overall I thought. Am now a fan of BJ Penn after disliking him for quite a while. He was far less arrogant in the pre fight build up, didn't talk any trash and then was humble in victory, and he's one hell of a fighter. Best 155lber in the world easy, there's certainly no-one in the UFC worth fighting anymore really, same situation as GSP and Anderson Silva are in now, taking rematches or fighters new to the company. I certainly don't see Gray Maynard, Tyson Griffin or Frankie Edgar challenging him. Aoki and Alvarez would be good fights though.


Aoki couldn't take him down and his striking makes Maia look incredible. Alvarez has a contract with Bellator and no telling when it ends. So I am will not get my hopes up, but it is definitely the only one worth mentioning.



> If Frank Mir gets another win under his belt, against a top contender then he'd definitely deserve another shot at Lesnar. I'm quite excited about the HW division now, got some real talent building. Lesnar, Nog, Carwin, Velasquez, JDS, Mir and Kimbo......


Lesnar will probably never fight again. We can stop thinking about that.



> K-Flo looked impressive also. He did look a little tentative in the 1st round, but once he got going he dominated Guida. I do like Clay Guida, he puts on a great fight but he's not a top contender in the division, and never will be, but I'm more than happy to see him on the main card if he keeps putting on exciting fights and continues to leave it all in the Octagon.


Kenflo's striking reminded me of BJ's tbh...he had very good hands and well timed counter strikes. Guida was just outclassed.



brutalKO said:


> ...Watching the skyscraper was impressive. I thought Paul would get inside and put him on ice. Not the case. Stephan impressed me for only being 21. His body triangle on Paul's back was wicked. His legkicks were good & he has a pretty good chin. Stephan used his 83 inch reach to it's fullest...


His striking was awful, predictable, and slow after the first round. He won on points but got outworked most of the fight. His body triangle was good, but his inability to do any kind of submission that looked like he knew what he was doing was embarassing. He is young, but I was not impressed at all. It was clear that he has won his fights with his size alone. 



> ...And finally, B.J. blew me away once more. His boxing and amazing takedown defense was amazing as usual. The headkick B.J threw was NASTY. The second most brutal head gash I have ever seen. (1st being the one Vitor put on Marvin Eastman) Penn is at the pound for pound level. Which is a notch higher than the best fighters, like Anderson, GSP, & Fedor. B.J. proved once again why is the most dominant LW ever...Good night of fights...


Stevenson vs Yves was pretty sick too. 

I wasw blown away with the leg kick BJ threw in the third and then in the 5th when he headkicked I shit my pants out of surprise...no telling what Diego was thinking. I guess BJ just got bored.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> His striking was awful, predictable, and slow after the first round. He won on points but got outworked most of the fight.
> *
> 
> I wasw blown away with the leg kick BJ threw in the third *and then in the 5th when he headkicked I shit my pants out of surprise...no telling what Diego was thinking. I guess BJ just got bored.


Agreed on Struve, I actually thought this one should have been a draw. An entertaining fight, with no clear cut winner none the less.

I'm not sure if that was an actual leg kick in third, LOL, it just seemed odd and outta place. The leg kick to the head was just incredible. Some are saying, it was a doctor's stoppage and heart of a warrior and all that good stuff. Bottom line is he was worked for 5 rounds and only landed 8 strikes on BJ. Thats right, just 8. Same ball park? Not even in the same league.

Good night of fights all together, I think the HW's are gonna have a tough time with Mir, likeit or not.


----------



## graciehunter (Dec 7, 2009)

I was definitely impressed with the quality of the fights although it was pretty easy to predict who would win.

BJ was looking really good, back on form which means he will now be unstoppable for a long time. The UFC definitely needs to find some new fighters who are worthy of challenging him. Didn't Dana say a while ago that he was hoping to sign norifumi yamamoto. I'd love to see yamamoto fight BJ but I'd have to say Bj would prob win that one too.
Well done to Diego as well, he hung in there like a true warrior but it wasn't enough.

The other amazing fight, Kenflo vs Guida. As always I love to watch guida fight. Everyone knows he is never gonna win but I love how he goes in fighting and always comes out as a bloody wreck. Respect to him.

With Mir and Kongo, Mir outboxed Kongo which was basically Kongo's advantage so Mir basically owned him. Good for Mir tho as he is looking very powerful with his added muscle.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

graciehunter said:


> I was definitely impressed with the quality of the fights although it was pretty easy to predict who would win.
> 
> BJ was looking really good, back on form which means he will now be unstoppable for a long time. The UFC definitely needs to find some new fighters who are worthy of challenging him. Didn't Dana say a while ago that he was hoping to sign norifumi yamamoto. I'd love to see yamamoto fight BJ but I'd have to say Bj would prob win that one too.


Kid is a small featherweight...he would be crushed by BJ. I don't remember hearing this either. I think you might be thinking of Gomi, whom BJ has already beaten.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Kid is a small featherweight...he would be crushed by BJ. I don't remember hearing this either. I think you might be thinking of Gomi, whom BJ has already beaten.


Yeah BJ has done a good job at cleaning out LW. Only a few fighters left for him to beat.


----------

